# Excellent video of the Legendary Col. Jeff Cooper



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 5, 2010)

An excellent speech given in the mid-1990's from the legendary Col. Jeff Cooper.  A true visionary.

A word of warning for anyone not familiar with Col. Cooper......if your politics lean toward the left, you probably won't like him.  His politics could best be described as leaning a bit toward the libertarian.

That's not the value of the speech, however.  Col. Cooper's insight on mortal combat is simple and excellent.  One can take some excellent lessons on mindset and it's importance in combat from Col. Cooper.

They really don't make men like Col. Cooper anymore.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 5, 2010)

thanks very much for posting that...good stuff.


----------

